# Thanks, guys (and Shelly)!



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Thank you, my awesome club friends, for the wonderful gift of the aquascaped tank Erik set up tonight at our meeting/party. It not only has my dream substrate Eco-complete but even tiny colorful Endlers in it.  

More than I could have ever hoped for when Jack asked last month if I would use the CO2 if he gave me the 20 gallon tank and the DIY set-up.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

You're welcome, Dineen. I'm glad you like it. Heck, you're lucky I didn't run off with it!

Somebody let me know when the pictures of the meeting are available. Email them to me if you'd like (ejbock @ hotmail . com)


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Glad you liked it. Sorry I missed everyone but had to work a double today on last minute notice. Would have called you Matt but it was 6:30am


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Dineen - here's the driftwood I was telling you about last night. It should be here in a couple weeks....now all we need is the tank for it!


----------

